# most stupid thing youve done



## wicked

i got a new board about a month ago i was setting up the bios and tried to get the os disk to read and spent about 9hrs. trying to get it to work when i realized i had the dvd reader turned off in bios list your dumb moments of any kind all are welcome


----------



## Euklid

Went to university... luckily, I got out after one year. Now I'm only $3,200 in debt.

Actually wasn't that bad of a deal. I got a laptop and trip to Dominican Republic out of it.
My parents were giving me $400 a month which I spent on everything from booze to hockey 
tickets. I received $2,600 in grants that I don't have to pay back.

So I only have to pay back $3,200 for a package valued at $8,200. Sweet deal.


----------



## millz777

Marcin said:


> Went to university... luckily, I got out after one year. Now I'm only $3,200 in debt.
> 
> Actually wasn't that bad of a deal. I got a laptop and trip to Dominican Republic out of it.
> My parents were giving me $400 a month which I spent on everything from booze to hockey
> tickets. I received $2,600 in grants that I don't have to pay back.
> 
> So I only have to pay back $3,200 for a package valued at $8,200. Sweet deal.



wow what course?


----------



## Gareth

Thinking the PC locked up when flashing the BIOS, and force-rebooting it. =( That was when I was a noob though.


----------



## Impulse666

Gareth said:


> Thinking the PC locked up when flashing the BIOS, and force-rebooting it. =( That was when I was a noob though.


That hurts.


Personally, I had a computer set up on the lab for working on it temporarily, and removed the fan (not the heatsink) in order to get to the ram slots. I booted up the PC, walked away for a little bit, came back and the keyboard/mouse wouldn't respond. The fan was unplugged. Almost fried that lil' AMD 1800+ lol 
It's in my basement serving some media files right now. 

A friend of mine was resizing some partitions in GParted (I believe) and his computer froze (or so he told me). He turned it off and couldn't boot. Needless to say he lost a few term papers.


----------



## kennebell347

i actually steped on a yard tool and it came up and hit me in the face a few days ago. not kiddin and no i wont tell you the exact tool. its embarassing


----------



## laznz1

mmm wow stupidest thing Ive ever done  wow long list lets just say crashing a 89 Corrola into a letter box


----------



## ztrain727

When I was 13, I was pulling into my mom's garage with her big SUV and got really nervous because I was taking it a little fast, so I frantically stomped down on what I thought was the brake, but was in reality the gas, and sent her truck flying into the garage wall. I smashed a wheelbarrow, broke down the wall and did about $4000 damage to the car. Classic.


----------



## wicked

> When I was 13, I was pulling into my mom's garage with her big SUV and got really nervous because I was taking it a little fast, so I frantically stomped down on what I thought was the brake, but was in reality the gas, and sent her truck flying into the garage wall. I smashed a wheelbarrow, broke down the wall and did about $4000 damage to the car. Classic.


 im very sorry but thats funny cuz my brother did just the same thing and hes 36 this moring


----------



## wicked

bump


----------



## Droogie

one time a made a thread with neon green colored font.


----------



## Mitch?

this one time i posted a thread i hadn't searched for in the wrong subforum of an easily accessible forum


----------



## Gooberman

This should be moved to off topic probably.


----------



## Bodaggit23

tknick90 said:


> one time a made a thread with neon green colored font.



Rofl!

I may be the only one that gets this.?

Sarcasm FTW!!


----------



## mickeycooley.ie

working on an old packard bell p4. it had one of those "exhaust tubes" from the cpu fan to the case side. decided i didn't want to use it anymore and removed it. a couple days later i hear a CRASH and pc freezes. apparently the bracket that holds the tube in place also holds the heat sink to the processor  the paste finally gave out.. it was a laugh. no permanent damage to the pc. *whew*


----------



## funkysnair

going to the toilet in the pub (drunk) and weeing on my suade timberland boots


----------



## Shane

Gooberman said:


> This should be moved to off topic probably.



Yeah why the hell its in Motherboards? 



funkysnair said:


> going to the toilet in the pub (drunk) and weeing on my suade timberland boots



ohh nice 1


----------



## Motoxrdude

I attempted "the waterfall" with my jeep.





On the way down I almost rolled. Dropped into the bottom and the back of the jeep tried to get in front. My jeep was balancing on the sidewall of my front right tire. It was pretty freakin scary to say the least.


----------



## WeatherMan

Done a $hit on the floor in my house


----------



## Droogie

Bootup05 said:


> Done a $hit on the floor in my house



i hope that's a joke


----------



## WeatherMan

Nope, I was around 8 years old at the time, woke up in the middle of the night once, my mum and dad were downstairs watching tv, and there was this huge spider above the toilet in the bathroom. I was too scared to sit at the toilet for too long because I wouldn't know what the spider was doing above me.


Called down to the parents around 10 times and they just WOULDN'T come up the stairs, i was running round the landing and bathroom round and round untill I just couldnt hold it. 

Luckily at the time we had bare wooden floor, I had to pick it all up with tissue, I think at the time I ended up sticking it all in the metal bin trying to hide what happened from my parents, they never found up but there were an aweful smell lingering roudn the bathroom for some time, (I guess at the time I was too scared to even walk up to the toilet to chuck the tissue in) 

That's one childhood memory I'm probably not gonna forget very easily!


----------



## laznz1

Bootup05 said:


> Nope, I was around 8 years old at the time, woke up in the middle of the night once, my mum and dad were downstairs watching tv, and there was this huge spider above the toilet in the bathroom. I was too scared to sit at the toilet for too long because I wouldn't know what the spider was doing above me.
> 
> 
> Called down to the parents around 10 times and they just WOULDN'T come up the stairs, i was running round the landing and bathroom round and round untill I just couldnt hold it.
> 
> Luckily at the time we had bare wooden floor, I had to pick it all up with tissue, I think at the time I ended up sticking it all in the metal bin trying to hide what happened from my parents, they never found up but there were an aweful smell lingering roudn the bathroom for some time, (I guess at the time I was too scared to even walk up to the toilet to chuck the tissue in)
> 
> That's one childhood memory I'm probably not gonna forget very easily!



ok ok way to much info man


----------



## Euklid

millz777 said:


> wow what course?



Bachelor of Arts with focus in Law. I was getting 90% and up in all my courses, then I stopped going mid-second semester when I lost all interest. Jumping through hoops is easy for me. I have the potential to be a perfect trained sheep. But I feel that if I'm not the one creating the hoops and finding others to jump through them, then I will never be as wealthy as I want to be.

On second though, university wasn't the dumbest thing I have ever done. It would have to be - getting drunk, and not drinking water before going to sleep. The next morning I woke up killer sick. Every cell in my body poisoned with alcohol. I was on the toilet puking, and pissing in the garbage can? When I drank water, it wouldn't stay - so I would have to go puke again, all the time sick because I was dehydrated.


----------



## jevery

Set one of these on fire with a blank gun when I was a kid.








Caught my hair on fire and rolled down the stairs.  Must have been quite a sight.


----------



## daisymtc

Try fixing the broadband at my grandma home when my cousin is away (his PC). Spend hours on that and can't get it work. Thinking the modem have problem, then ringing up ISP. They send a technician over next day, only find that the CAT cable not plug in properly...

P.S. I am living 1 hours away from my grandma place...4 hrs of travelling time...


----------



## wicked

well here something that not only hurts the pocket but my bare foot i was building a pc for my ex wife the mother board came in the mail today so i thought ill install the board cpu and fan in the case so i got the case out the mobo and fan so i remembered that i forgot the cpu down stairs so i sit the mobo on top of the anti static bag on the floor and went down stairs to get the cpu and i got back up stairs and walk in the shop and step on the new board and destroy it and my foot it bleeding and i now have a hole in the due to temper and a busted mobo all because i want to get it done and get her to leave me alone.so ya my day has been great. so how you all doing.


----------



## Bodaggit23

wicked said:


> i got back up stairs and walk in the shop and step on the new board and destroy it and my foot it bleeding



LOL!! Ouch! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## wicked

3 stiches the mobo a pieace got stuck in my foot but the bad part is im out $200.00 and a doc bill lol


----------



## Euklid

wicked said:


> 3 stiches the mobo a pieace got stuck in my foot but the bad part is im out $200.00 and a doc bill lol



I guess building a computer is not for everyone? 

In Canada, our public health system covers stitches and reattaching severed limbs.


----------



## PohTayToez

Three stitches?  Anything less than five and you ought to just slap a band aid on it and pop an aspirin.


----------



## Stildawn

It would be impossible to count the hours wasted setting up computers at a lan party only to realise antivirus/firewall was stopping it lol.

Funny thing is though, we all never seem to remember to check that problem everytime we do it hahaha.


----------



## Droogie

i wonder how long this thing will stay in the motherboards section.


----------



## remixedcat

tried to sell some tylenol to people at school. 

and egging the princiipals car..... but that wasn't stupid is was fun. I also put baloney all over it and hair sprayed the locks and windows. 

I also tped and sillystringed a church..... It was hillarious!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I ran my mouth and lost the respect of my girlfriends family and lost my girlfriend soon after 

I'm still trying to recover as it's only been about two weeks.


----------



## remixedcat

another thing is wierd. I put 3 BABIES!!!! in a large walk in closet and they were pulling eachother's hair and laughing like crazy donkeys or something. then they all threw up on eachother.... and got someone's pants icky... i just put a rag over it and walked away. I did this when I was 8 years old at the time. 

I once messed with the school network and put a picture of a guy who looked like the principal of the school in a speedo as the wallpaper for all logged in "students" one on wing of the school.


----------



## Droogie

voyagerfan99 said:


> I ran my mouth and lost the respect of my girlfriends family and lost my girlfriend soon after
> 
> I'm still trying to recover as it's only been about two weeks.



damn that sucks man.


----------



## finsfree

I tried to show off for my girlfriend by sliding my moms 1992 Saturn car around a corner in the rain and forgot it was front wheel drive and hit a parked car. It gets better! I then left and went back to my house where there was a cop waiting for me with a big ol fat ticket for my ass!

That sucks!!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

finsfree said:


> I tried to show off for my girlfriend by sliding my moms 1992 Saturn car around a corner in the rain and forgot it was front wheel drive and hit a parked car. It gets better! I then left and went back to my house where there was a cop waiting for me!
> 
> That sucks!!!



My Olds Intrigue is FWD so all I do is spin my wheels


----------



## wicked

my falt about it being in the wrong place wasnt thinking jus wanted to make a descent thread sorry about it being here it started with the mobo deal.


----------



## Motoxrdude

finsfree said:


> I tried to show off for my girlfriend by sliding my moms 1992 Saturn car around a corner in the rain and forgot it was front wheel drive and hit a parked car. It gets better! I then left and went back to my house where there was a cop waiting for me with a big ol fat ticket for my ass!
> 
> That sucks!!!



No offense man, but he would have givin you more then a ticket. For a hit and run, i believe its a felony!


----------



## wicked

> Three stitches? Anything less than five and you ought to just slap a band aid on it and pop an aspirin.


i didn't want to go my wife made me go as a good influence to our lil girl but bla who cares im scared of hospitals but i went 





> In Canada, our public health system covers stitches and reattaching severed limbs.


 wish our health system was like that here they just send you a really big bill and ask "how do you want to pay for this"


----------



## wicked

> No offense man, but he would have givin you more then a ticket. For a hit and run, i believe its a felony!


 f4 and 2 years in jail and lose your license for a good amount of time


----------



## HumanMage

Back when I was in 7th grade, which was about 8 or so years ago, I bought a new graphics card. At the time it had a large fan that needed an another connector from the power supply to fully power it. I turned on my PC without this plug and I got a HUGE continuous whistling sound. I started to freak out because my excitement went south really fast. Looking back all I needed to do was use another molex connector


----------



## Droogie

remixedcat said:


> another thing is wierd. I put 3 BABIES!!!! in a large walk in closet and they were pulling eachother's hair and laughing like crazy donkeys or something. then they all threw up on eachother.... and got someone's pants icky... i just put a rag over it and walked away. I did this when I was 8 years old at the time.



i'm having trouble believing this one.

if it is true i have a few questions
-what would incline anybody to ever do that?
-how did you manage to move 3 babies by yourself at 8 years old?
-why were you left alone with 3 babies?
-what is wrong with you?


----------



## Stildawn

> if it is true i have a few questions
> -what would incline anybody to ever do that?
> -how did you manage to move 3 babies by yourself at 8 years old?
> -why were you left alone with 3 babies?
> -what is wrong with you?



Hhahaaha exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## kennebell347

well i got attacked by a squirrel 20 min ago at work. i work at an aircraft maintenance shop and we have a sorta secret room where we keep old parts at. well not many people go back there and its like a huge dungeon. i climbed up an 8 ft ladder and started lookin through stuff. all of a sudden i hear a bunch of rustling in a box like a foot away from my head so im like wtf. then a big a$$ squirrel pops his head out and stares me down. i froze and we just looked at each other for like 20 sec. i go to slowly climb down the ladder and the sob jumps on me and jets off through all the crap on the shelves. i almost fell off the ladder it sucked. im not lyin at all


----------



## remixedcat

Ok I was ablt to move the babies since I put them all in a cart that the parents used to move thier antiques they sold... it happened to be in the house! 

I was not totally alone there was a 65 year old woman and a 19 year old there the 19 year old had the 2 month old baby that was in his lap but I didn't take it becuase it was too young.

the babies were like 8 months at the youngest.... can't remember the ages of the other two..... I was tasked with taking care of them, which I did do a great job since I had to take care of my lil bro since he was born. I am great with little kids and always have been. but I put them in the closet because the old woman was cranky and throwing fits. I thought they would be safer in there. It was funny though the babies puked on her blouse and pants she just got. It was her closet mwhahaha! I thought it was good to get even on the old woman.... I hated her guts! 

that was what motivated me to put them in the closet, since they also just ate spagetti and another ate applesause baby food.

and one of those babies is gonna have a baby, figures..... wonder what crazy stuff they are gonna do with thier baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wicked

you dont got to make it up to make friends jus makes you weird.haha


----------



## Gooberman

Hmm, When I was playing a game I lagged out and I had a CRT Monitor and I threw it into my wall(I have huge anger problems) and now there's a big hole that leads into my closet xD(I'll take a picture later ) that was also why I needed a new Video card Ripped the VGA port out xD

When I was littler I cut my sisters hair off (we were both like 5-6 years old) I cut off like 5-6 inches of her hair xD


----------



## bomberboysk

Gooberman said:


> Hmm, When I was playing a game I lagged out and I had a CRT Monitor and I threw it into my wall(I have huge anger problems) and now there's a big hole that leads into my closet xD(I'll take a picture later ) that was also why I needed a new Video card Ripped the VGA port out xD
> 
> *When I was littler I cut my sisters hair off (we were both like 5-6 years old) I cut off like 5-6 inches of her hair xD*



Holy crap.... i did the same thing when i was like 3/4 cuz i thought they were "play" scissors....


----------



## wicked

> When I was littler I cut my sisters hair off (we were both like 5-6 years old) I cut off like 5-6 inches of her hair


 i did kinda the same thing when i was 4 but it was my own hair. when i was 17 me and my best friend held down his dads brother and shaved one eyebrow and a big strip down the side of his head off.(he pissed us off so he got what he deserved)


----------



## zyboman

i got a new computer and for about $3,000 and i went and pullled the ram out while it was on it started to spark and then flames started so i true it out the window and that was the end of my $3,000 PC


----------



## RavenPerch

forgot to put the cpu heathink and fan on the cpu. the bios was set to unsensed mode, meaning it would continue to operate without observing temperatures. even my neighbours heard what sounded like a little bomb, blew a hole through the table, no casing, was testing the system.


----------



## bomberboysk

RavenPerch said:


> forgot to put the cpu heathink and fan on the cpu. the bios was set to unsensed mode, meaning it would continue to operate without observing temperatures. even my neighbours heard what sounded like a little bomb, blew a hole through the table, no casing, was testing the system.



That wouldnt happen, most that would happen would be the processor smokes a little bit, plus on anything somewhat new it doesnt matter what the bios mode is set to, the cpu's have thermal limts where they will shut down.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxNUK3U73SI


----------



## Vizy

Got arrested in February. Shoplifting at a Target, stupidest thing that I have ever done. What made it worse that this fat SOB rent a cop was the one that stopped me. He was all like, "Hey bro did you take something that doesn't belong to you?". I was crapping bricks as i was ready to bolt for it, then he said,"Give it back and i'll let you walk away." I gave it back...and guess what? I walked out of the PD 8 hours later. I got marked up for stealing Left 4 Dead and Assasin's creed. But assassin's creed was just left in the cart, i didn't even touch it. So it broke the $50 bar so i had to get arrested and stuff, if he just marked me up correctly, it would of just been a citation, i hate that $%^&. But of course, it's a 15 year old's minority word against one of the finest rent-a-cops.


----------



## Gooberman

Lol, my brother got caught stealing some cards at a store and got charged $210 because they did normal amount they were worth x10 and he didn't get to keep the cards! lol


----------



## Vizy

Yea target got me with a $395 civil liability suit. But since i was a first time offender, they offered me a way to avoid going into court. I was put under this program called JOIN (juvenile offenders intervention netwrok). It's one of those BS ideas to keep juvenile offenders from reoffending society. Getting booked and fingerprinted was enough for me, there won't be a next time. The program makes my parents and i sign a contract stating the usual (ie can't be arrested for another year, have to keep him up to date with my report cards and all, write an apology letter to target, etc.). It sucks though, even a traffic violation can get me off this program if deemed 'dangerous' by my hearing officer. Then i go right back into court. But my hearing officer is cool, i kissed his ass to get in his good book.


----------



## Gooberman

Lol well I would never steal again if I got caught, it would just be to scary


----------



## wicked

most dumbest thing in the world was the fact i spent 18 months in prison because i sat in a car and wait on a kid to go to his moms house and get some of his stuff. wow seems that if your not a snitch you get the short end of the stick. so my best thing is the fact that now i cant even get a job.how can some one break into there own mothers house?


----------



## Twist86

I had 12 standoffs and 8 holes...needless to say I used all 12 shorted the board and burned my motherboard.

Lucky for me newegg rocks and they STILL gave me a free replacement.


----------



## MixedLogik

I was soldering a internal battery to my synthesizer, reversed the polarity on accident, The MC6809E processor melted into the board, the Line PSU blew every fuse, and got so hot, it melted the keys into place. The synthesizer cost $1300. I have no refund, or warranty because I broke the seal.

Always note polarity with anything.


----------



## bomberboysk

Vizy93 said:


> Got arrested in February. Shoplifting at a Target, stupidest thing that I have ever done. What made it worse that this fat SOB rent a cop was the one that stopped me. He was all like, "Hey bro did you take something that doesn't belong to you?". I was crapping bricks as i was ready to bolt for it, then he said,"Give it back and i'll let you walk away." I gave it back...and guess what? I walked out of the PD 8 hours later. I got marked up for stealing Left 4 Dead and Assasin's creed. But assassin's creed was just left in the cart, i didn't even touch it. So it broke the $50 bar so i had to get arrested and stuff, if he just marked me up correctly, it would of just been a citation, i hate that $%^&. But of course, it's a 15 year old's minority word against one of the finest rent-a-cops.





Vizy93 said:


> Yea target got me with a $395 civil liability suit. But since i was a first time offender, they offered me a way to avoid going into court. I was put under this program called JOIN (juvenile offenders intervention netwrok). It's one of those BS ideas to keep juvenile offenders from reoffending society. Getting booked and fingerprinted was enough for me, there won't be a next time. The program makes my parents and i sign a contract stating the usual (ie can't be arrested for another year, have to keep him up to date with my report cards and all, write an apology letter to target, etc.). It sucks though, even a traffic violation can get me off this program if deemed 'dangerous' by my hearing officer. Then i go right back into court. But my hearing officer is cool, i kissed his ass to get in his good book.



That sucks.... Gotta hate rentacops... Personally i would have just offered to give the guy $10 and then pay for the game at the register


----------



## Rower200

Stildawn said:


> It would be impossible to count the hours wasted setting up computers at a lan party only to realise antivirus/firewall was stopping it lol.
> 
> Funny thing is though, we all never seem to remember to check that problem everytime we do it hahaha.


Damnit no one ever does! Me and my friends used to always set up all these fancy WLAN/LAN or even FTP setups when we got bored and we would sit there for hours port forwarding, checking wires, etc. until we looked at good old trusty avg anti-virus then crucified it by ending its process in task manager for wasting 2 hours of networking fun. Haha good times.....


----------



## Turbo10

Nearly taking a motherboard back because of the computer not starting after installing a new mobo. Then i realised that the power on button wasn't connected :/


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Got arrested for Marijuana possession and Distribution at school. =\


----------



## Mr soft

> Nearly taking a motherboard back because of the computer not starting after installing a new mobo. Then i realised that the power on button wasn't connected :/



Nice, It´s not just me. 

I did´nt plug the CPU fan in once when cleaning, all you hear is very slight click.
New CPU.


----------



## Shlouski

computer wise..... installed vista 4 times in a row, because screen was goin blank after installing all the mobo drivers, until i realized my tv was set as primary display lol.


----------



## viper110110

bomberboysk said:


> Holy crap.... i did the same thing when i was like 3/4 cuz i thought they were "play" scissors....



I gave my brother his very first haircut. He was less than 1 so I was around 3. They were crayola scizzors. My mom caught me and stopped me


----------

